# OBERON iPad2 case for sale. SOLD PLEASE DELETE



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

*SOLD PLEASE DELETE **Oberon tree of life iPad2 case for sale. Gorgeous Tree of Life design in rich chocolate leather, BRAND NEW.
All leather interior (no felt) with back camera hole cut out.
100% never used
$120 includes USA shipping


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Sheldon,

You're posting in the wrong forum. You'll have better luck here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?board=5.0


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Jeff thank you, I posted in the marketplace forum but thought that this post here might catch the eye of a iPad2 owner.


----------

